# Switching to Raw



## kelsey cooke (Jan 2, 2011)

Whohooo! Once I get my job back (just got fired from my own aunt because I suggested someone to not buy from my aunt's friend for a healthy field lab..) I can officially switch Replay to raw. She's on Taste of the Wild at the moment, love the dry food, but I would prefer a raw diet on her, unless she doesn't like it (she can be weird with food). 

How would you guys suggest to switch (if/when I do)?

Cold turkey or one meal kibble/one meal raw/etc. ?


----------



## Erika Ackerland (Oct 27, 2011)

I always do switches cold turkey.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Erika Ackerland said:


> I always do switches cold turkey.


So do I, with one RMB item at first, and smaller-than-usual meals until I see the first poop.

Also, I recommend http://www.amazon.com/Raw-Dog-Food-Make-Easy/dp/1929242093 for a hands-on, accessible book.


----------

